# Built-in Overflow



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

So after some serious consideration and a few unfortunate mishaps, I have decided to hook up the Amiracle wet/dry that I have. Which means I have to reinstall the built-in overflow panel that I REMOVED AND THREW AWAY (I know, dumb move). So do I buy one? Where? OMG!, how much? Okay, I did some research and decided to buy a piece of plexi-glass and use a heat gun to bend it. Easy right? Not. It started to get stress cracks in the edge from bending. So this is what I came up with and where I'm at.
Aquarium Gallery - 72 BF Rebuild


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Hope it works, if it doesnt glasscages.com sells em.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah. Me too. I may need to install braces.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

i checked out glass cages b4 i started this. wanted to see if i could just do it myself. some of the prices are a bit high for me.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

R u doing a freshwater tank? I've been looking into puttung something similar on my 55 when it's set up. I'd live to see yours when its done. Good luck


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you dont need an OF box to get it to work just need to have the overflow pipe itself at the level you want the water to be all the time. the boxes water level rides a few inches lower but you technically do not need the box part.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know if I'd like the idea of an in-tank overflow. The box around the overflow takes up too much tank space for me. I'd be trying to block off the hole in the bottom and if I still wanted a wet/dry setup, go to an out of tank overflow box. JMO.


----------

